# Joelina Drews - Playboy?! *** Heute Ja! Morgen Nein!



## dante_23 (21 Feb. 2021)

Mittlerweile weiß ich nicht mehr, was ich von Joelina´s Aussagen, bzgl. eines Playboy-Shooting´s halten soll 

Rückblick:
*2016 *sagte Sie, dass Nacktfotos in Ihrem Fall nicht prinzipiell ausgeschlossen seien.
_"Ich würde es momentan nicht tun, ich glaube, wenn man sich ein seriöses Image aufbauen möchte und man gerade noch am Anfang ist, ist sowas nicht unbedingt positiv"_,
Allerdings: _"Aber wenn du schon jemand bist, der schon Großes geschaffen hat, und dann sowas machst, dann ist das wieder was ganz anderes"_

*2020 *wurde Joelina konkreter. Auf die Frage, ob Sie sich ein Playboy-Shooting vorstellen könne, sagte Sie klar:
_"Definitiv nicht, nein! [...] Das bisschen Haut, was man [in meinen Videos] sieht, ist tatsächlich das Maximum. Mehr wird es von mir nicht zu sehen geben, niemals!"_

Und nun, ein Jahr später, *2021*, klingen Ihre Worte wieder anders. Inzwischen könne Sie es sich wieder vorstellen. Anfragen bekam Sie einige, jedoch lehnte bislang jedes Mal ab, weil: 
_„Ich will beruflich viel mehr geschafft haben als jetzt, dann wäre ich bereit für den Playboy. Mir ist es außerdem super wichtig, dass es ästhetische Bilder sind und nicht zu anzüglich. Ein Mutter-Tochter-Shooting finde ich übrigens auch super. Vielleicht mache ich das einfach irgendwann mit meiner Tochter."_

Was denkt ihr darüber? 
Ist es eine Hin-Halte-Taktik, um im Gespräch zu bleiben, oder überlegt Sie ernsthaft, sich ablichten zu lassen???


----------



## Death Row (21 Feb. 2021)

Ich glaub das ist Hin-Halte-Taktik. Aber ich bin gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugt wink2

Das Ganze erinnert mich aber an den "Zirkus", den die Katzenberger damals veranstaltet hat


----------



## tommie3 (22 Feb. 2021)

So bleibt sie halt im Gespräch.


----------



## Punisher (22 Feb. 2021)

sie braucht Geld und versucht den Preis hochzutreiben


----------



## Nafetso (29 März 2021)

Ich würde mir diese Ausgabe kaufen!


----------



## jeffersonfarfan (10 Juni 2021)

das machen doch so viele ohne nennenswerte Ergebnisse


----------

